# Harford Farm nr Norwich



## hamishsfriend (Mar 6, 2011)

The three farm buildings adjoining the derelict Hill House in the east - once housing a fruit farm with a large farm shop - comprise an old brick barn stripped of roof tiles and roof timbers sagging, next to a more modern shed built onto it in the east. Adjoining it is a fairly modern, very large shed in good condition, and next to it, a short distance further to the north, there is a roofless shed constructed from corrugated sheets. Presumably the buildings were abandoned when the Norwich southern bypass and slip roads were being constructed in the early 1990s, effectively cutting off the old road that lead to Markshall from here. A riot of colour in form of graffiti awaits, mainly in the abandoned sheds' interior. In comparison, the sheds were fairly bare a couple of years ago when these pictures were taken: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12750&highlight=harford+farm.


----------

